

Review: Qubes OS Beta 1 — a new and refreshing approach to system security - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.flaviostechnotalk.com/2011/05/01/is-there-a-blue-pill-for-qubes-os/

======
wccrawford
"data flows in Qubes OS seem to be currently loosely defined or discretionary
at best (it is up to the user to move data among domains and there are no hard
rules of what can and cannot be accessed and/or copied to/from different level
security domains)."

This is a problem. As Vista showed, if you bother the user with too many
details, they'll just open it up wide open and let everything through so they
can just get their work done.

